# Nice in-ceiling surround speakers



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Now that my work is scaling back and I can finally finish that kitchen/great room remodel, I am seriously thinking about the AV setup there.

It will end up being a long room (~32') by around 15' wide. Lots of openings and such. TV is a plasma mounted over the fireplace. I will probably build LCR speakers for the front, but while I have drywall out and mess to make, I want to put in-ceiling surrounds in the kitchen and above the couch (for potential 7.1 setup).

Any thoughts on a good brand? I have never even looked at in-walls before, but sadly there is no other way to do this in this room.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

For rear surround speakers, I wouldn't hesitate to try monoprice in-wall speakers. I recently installed them for all 5 surround sound speakers for a family member, and I was rather surprised how well they work, and sound. Their price is rather freakishly low and seems too good to be true, but they actually deliver.

While they have a few ceiling speakers, I think they only have one that is properly angled in. The rest are flat and have tweeters that angle in. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=4929&seq=1&format=2

Monoprice speakers are surprisingly clean sounding. Not true hi-fi, but plenty clean enough for movie playback. While they might not be good enough for some people for mains and music reproduction, I think only hardcore SPL guys wouldn't be happy with these for rear speakers.

The only bad thing about in-wall speakers is a lot of sound energy is transferred to whatever room is behind, or in your case, above the speakers. So, if you have bedroom above, then it could be a problem.

Good luck.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Anthony,
Good brands for in-wall:

Triad
Snell Acoustics 
RBH Sound
James Loudspeakers


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

A solid close out price, for Snell
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-S7-8in-Inceiling-Two-way-Speaker-Each/1.html


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I just picked up 8. I did a lot of homework today and that is a good deal for those. Apparently Snell is either completely shut down or they are paring down their offerings (they were bought). I got the 8th in case there's a problem and I can't get any more down the line (which is really likely).

The wife was in favor of a full in-ceiling system for the great room. The compromise is that I can go crazy on the dedicated theater in the basement a few years from now.

Could not beat that price. Now to figure out how to route all those wires.

Thanks again all.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd also suggest you pick up the enclosures to go with them.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm doing retrofit in these locations, so I won't be able to put in the fire enclosure. Plus they will be between the 1st and 2nd floor, so no insulation / fire code to worry about. 

I may use some plywood to "fireblock" on each side of the enclosure to make a sealed cavity, if feasible. Tough, but doable with a couple of pieces stacked. I'll look at the speakers once I get them. Alternately, I may stuff some insulation around the speakers with some air gap -- I'll think of something.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

D&M shut down Snell - which is sad.
http://www.audioholics.com/news/industry-news/d-m-holdings-discontinues-snell-escient

"Thanks for the link. I just picked up 8. I did a lot of homework today and that is a good deal for those. Apparently Snell is either completely shut down or they are paring down their offerings (they were bought). I got the 8th in case there's a problem and I can't get any more down the line (which is really likely)."


----------

